# dell 1397 wireless WLAN issue



## nerin_jusay (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Mr John...My name is nerin. I purchased my dell inspiron 1440 with dell 1397 wireless WLAN card last december. When I start using it, everything is functioning very well. I connected very easily to wifi everywhere even in our office. Then my dell WLAN wireless card suddenly didnt function. Even my FN+F2 function is not working. I also checked my device manager and my network adapter and it shows that my dell wireless card is properly functioning. When i click my dell wireless WLAN card it shows that " there are no currently no wireless adapters available and enabled." 

Please help me. Im kinda worried.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Although you're having the same issue, I have created one for your here.
We'll be glad to assist you.

------------------
Where are you trying to use your Wireless connection, Hot Spots, Free Wi-Fi? Do you have your own wireless router to connect this to? Were you able to connect?


----------



## nerin_jusay (Mar 30, 2010)

I am connecting to our office wireless router which gives me a free wifi connection. Even in airport it is not also functioning unlike before that i can connect. Please be noted that i am using windows vista basic. 

Please advise possible solutions. 

Nerin


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I would uninstall/reinstall your wireless adapter from Device Manager. I also need to see if there's any ? or ! Symbols from Device Manager.
This link will show you how to access your Device Manager from your Vista computer. Make sure to expand your Network Adapters, locate your Wireless adapter, uninstall, to reinstall right click anywhere from any device and choose Scan for any hardware changes. It might do a Plug N Play install of the Device for your, but I recommend to have the CD driver ready just in case.

Please post update.


----------



## jmurphy52 (Apr 12, 2009)

I also ran across this problem with a friend dell 1440 /win7. I did everything from uninstalling and reinstalling the device. Also checking to see if the Wlan services were running. Fn+f2. I had no success. We then call Dell and for a $200 fee and an 1yr extended warranty they would take over the computer and fix the problem. I also did the same things with my XPS within the first few months of having my laptop and they explored the registery to fix the problem. I do not remember the steps that were taken but I know it had something to do with the registry. It was like they a timer set for the wirelss to fail just before the warranty ran out.


----------

